# Change in Eye Colour?



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever noticed a change in the eye colour in any of their mice before? Scramble (Scrambled Egg when he is naughty, he really doesn't like his full name :lol normally has really bright blood red eyes but I noticed a few nights ago that it seemed a little orange. It's gone almost a cloudy orange colour by tonight and although I tried to get him up to the vet to be checked out they were mysteriously closed (and I refuse to take him to the other local vet after the problems I had taking my mice to them before.) It doesn't seem to be bothering him. He has fallen off things a few times but I put this down to his size and age (he is the smallest mouse I have and is now about 14 months old) because he has done this before so I wasn't sure if he could be going blind/developing cattaracts (sp.)/glaucoma. I guess I'm just hoping that some one can suggest what it could be until I can get to the vet again tomorrow. I would take a photo but my camera has ran out of charge


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It may be cataracts.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope it's something like that Rhasputin. I guess I was just a little surprised at how quickly it seemed to develop.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I got Scramble to the vet tonight and it turms out it isn't cataracts - he has "cornea oedema" from a scratch on the lens of his eye! He has been given some medicine that I have to apply straight to his eye three times a day (and i get a funny feeling that he is going to make it very difficult!)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes a mousie will know you are trying to help and doesn't freak out. You can always hope.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> Sometimes a mousie will know you are trying to help and doesn't freak out. You can always hope.


The rest of my mice would be fine - with Scramble, he freaks out if i even try to pick him up! He doesn't mind wandering over me but hates being held in anyone's hand at all ever! I got the tiniest of nips from him at the weekend when I tried to look at his eye (thankfully he doesn't bite but his nails are a little long. Might need to try cutting them again :shock: )


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with that! I can never get my mice to hold still long enough if I think they have a cut or need to look at something! I have a polydactyl cat (extra toes) with a claw that grow downward and into her paw if I don't trim it, and she never lets me touch it without a fight!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Autumn! I think I'm going to need all the luck I can get! Scramble has decided that he is going to be as difficult as possible by trying to nip the ointment tube (suppose it's better than my fingers!!) I've eventually managed to get the ointment on his eye and then have to give him a bit of digestive biscuit to stop him rubbing at his eye anymore than he already has :roll:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Would it be easier if you put a bit of the ointment on a Qtip and use that instead? It's smaller and might be less frightening...


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> Would it be easier if you put a bit of the ointment on a Qtip and use that instead? It's smaller and might be less frightening...


  I didn't think of that!! Thanks for the idea, I'll try that today


----------

